# Can I buy a handgun? Need some expert advice.



## icebeam (Sep 28, 2011)

...

Jon


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

well considering that you were a minor, and it was a private hospital, i dont see any reason why you would get declined. but i wouldnt mark yes on the mentally unfit question. since its mainly on your adult career of dilenquency (cant spell sorry) plus your records from when you were a minor should be sealed. as long as it isnt like murdering the neighbor kid down the street, it shouldnt be able to even be viewed. so i think youll be fine


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm no lawyer, but...in this case involuntary commitment means by a court order, not your parents.

Letter from BATFE on this:

BATFE Letter Re: Mental Disqualification - Gun Owners Of America


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i have to agree with bruce, based on my knowledge of the statute and the information that you have provided i feel that you do not fit into either of the categories regarding commitment to a mental health facility.

if your anger issues are in the distant past and feel that you can keep and bear arms responsibly, then by all means become a gun owner. 

answer the questions honestly but only answer the question EXACTLY as it is asked, there is no need to give ANY info that is NOT asked for. 

were you ever IN a mental hospital? yes.... 

but that is NOT the question, 

were you ever committed? no


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

This is one area I DO have knowledge on. (Yay!) In short, you can legally purchase a handgun and do not have to disclose your "record" on the application.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm with Holly on this. My understanding is that events that occur before your 18th birthday are sealed unless you were tried in an adult court. It might be worthwhile getting a legal opinion in your state. I doubt it would cost more than $250.00 or $500.00 for that. Get it in a letter. And put the letter in your important documents box. It they ever come back at you and say that you lied you will say that you were working under a "legal opinion".


----------



## icebeam (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you for all your responses you guys have been extremely helpful. I think I will be getting the new Walter PPQ. I’m thinking of going with the 9MM version as I think this will be easier to learn on. I also think that it would be rare that if used in self-defense not having the .40 would cost me my life. I truly hope that the only time I have to use this is on a range and not in my house.


----------



## hmott (Jan 13, 2012)

You can't go wrong with that gun in 9 or .40. I have it in .40 and its about the same kick as a 9. Anyway you are going to absolutely LOVE that trigger and the way it feels in your hand. The only problem will be, pretty much every other gun from now on will feel like holding a brick in your hand with a trigger that feels so heavy you can even hardly pull it and trigger pieces that are made of sandpaper.


----------

